# alliz sport shifting problem



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

Just took my bike out for the first time this morning and on the way back I could not get it to shift back to the smaller cog in the front. This is my first bike with two spockets in the front since riding a khs 10 speed about 15 years ago. I think I may have jammed it. The cable is really tight. Any suggestions?:mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wobblyRider said:


> Just took my bike out for the first time this morning and on the way back I could not get it to shift back to the smaller cog in the front. This is my first bike with two spockets in the front since riding a khs 10 speed about 15 years ago. I think I may have jammed it. The cable is really tight. Any suggestions?:mad2:


IMO the biggest disadvantage of Shimano's 105 group is that the same model f/ der. shifter is used for double/ triple cranksets. You've (sort of) shifted onto a third ring (which you obviously don't have). 

In most instances, forcefully pushing the inner lever in will clear the jam, but if that's unsuccessful you'll have to work through your LBS for a replacement. Also, you can ask the LBS to give it a try, but unfortunately there's no magic cure.

BTW, I've done the same ( more than a couple of times) so don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> IMO the biggest disadvantage of Shimano's 105 group is that the same model f/ der. shifter is used for double/ triple cranksets. You've (sort of) shifted onto a third ring (which you obviously don't have).
> 
> In most instances, forcefully pushing the inner lever in will clear the jam, but if that's unsuccessful you'll have to work through your LBS for a replacement. Also, you can ask the LBS to give it a try, but unfortunately there's no magic cure.
> 
> BTW, I've done the same ( more than a couple of times) so don't beat yourself up over it.


Thanks for the info!:thumbsup:


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

Just about the first thing I did when I walked in from work today was give the front derailer shifter inner lever a good push and *CRACK* the shifter was free!

Thanks for the help PJ!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

wobblyRider said:


> Just about the first thing I did when I walked in from work today was give the front derailer shifter inner lever a good push and *CRACK* the shifter was free!
> 
> Thanks for the help PJ!


Excellent, glad it worked out for you. 

FWIW, I usually know which chainring I'm in, but occasionally I glance down before shifting.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That can be tuned out. 
The front derailleur is not the same for triple or double but it will work.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A from Il said:


> That can be tuned out.
> The front derailleur is not the same for triple or double but it will work.


It's not a derailleur issue, it's a shifter issue. 

As far as 'tuning it out', not necessarily. You can start with a perfectly tensioned f/ der. cable and still (using enough force) click into a nonexistent gear, as I and the OP have done. Gotta remember, cables and housings have some 'give', so stretching them beyond an adjusted limit is possible. That given, IME exercising a degree of caution is the 'fix'.


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Excellent, glad it worked out for you.
> 
> FWIW, I usually know which chainring I'm in, but occasionally I glance down before shifting.


Thanks for the advise... still getting used to the new bike but will be sure to look before shifiting from here on.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> It's not a derailleur issue, it's a shifter issue.
> 
> As far as 'tuning it out', not necessarily. You can start with a perfectly tensioned f/ der. cable and still (using enough force) click into a nonexistent gear, as I and the OP have done. Gotta remember, cables and housings have some 'give', so stretching them beyond an adjusted limit is possible. That given, IME exercising a degree of caution is the 'fix'.


Agreed, you can ramrod anything into a non existent gear. Once the bike is learned and the shifting becomes second nature it wont happen though. The key in your statement is "using enough force". You should not have to use force. Hence a tune and adjustment so it dosent have to forced into gear.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

A from Il said:


> Agreed, you can ramrod anything into a non existent gear. Once the bike is learned and the shifting becomes second nature it wont happen though. The key in your statement is "using enough force". You should not have to use force. *Hence a tune and adjustment so it dosent have to forced into gear*.


Again I say not necessarily. When I use the phrase "using enough force" you take it to mean excessive, but I'm saying enough to click it into a nonexistent gear, which the OP and I have done. A degree of inattentiveness is all it requires. BTW, the issue isn't *forcing it into a gear *that exists, it's shifting into a third that doesn't exist because it's a double/ triple shifter on a double crankset. I think I'm in the 39, but I'm actually in the 53, so I shift (to my large, nonexistent chainring) and the shifter jams. No excessive force, no out of adjustment f/ der. Simply just enough flex to get the shifter to click into its next stop. 

And speaking of flex, your insistence on 'tune and adjust' doesn't take into consideration the nature of cables and housings. They flex, even when limits are set and adjustments made. The proof is that my drivetrain is very near perfectly in tune (I've wrenched for 25 years, so I'm familiar) yet I'm able to click into the 'third' gear on occasion. Fortunately, thus far I've been able to clear the jam as has the OP, but someday.....


----------

